# Akronym aus eurem Namen



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich fang an:


*D*aemlicher *r*osener *A*ffe, *g*anz *o*hne *N*iveau*!*
*
*
*
*
*D*ie *R*ache *a*n *g*renzdebilen *o*ber*N*oobs!!!*1*11elf


^^ Was besseres faellt mir nicht ein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, aus Mitleid:
Alkopopsteuer lockt Kinder ohne Pronsucht oder Popelgesicht sonntags tatsächlich einfach unerwartet ernsthaft runter!


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Januar 2010)

*aus Mitleid weiter mach*

Bloodletting:

Bisexuelle Legastheniker ohne ordentliche Denkstrukturen leiten eigenständige, tiefgründige Transengruppen in normale Gruppierungen.


----------



## freezex (29. Januar 2010)

*mitleiden wir mal mit*

Fred Reber erbt einmal zwei einheitliche Xilophone


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

*zur Mitleidsgruppe dazu stoß*

Winipek:

Wini isst nicht idiotische Pfannkuchen eines Kochs


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

niemand edles mimt Opfer


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Asayur: 

Allgemeiner Schnee Aufräumdienst Younger Unternehmens Regenten


----------



## Tade (1. Februar 2010)

Tade:

Theatralische Astronauten dezimieren Egomanen.


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Februar 2010)

Awon:
Allgemeine Whookie online Nager


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Neyru

*N*ordamerikanische *E*inheimische *Y*achtbesitzer *R*andalieren *U*nterseeboote


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

Toastbrot666:

*T*ermiten *O*hne *A*rbeit *S*uchen *T*unesische *B*undstift*r*estaurator*o*rganisation *T*el: 0178*6*589*6*153*6*


----------



## PoPo (26. Februar 2010)

*P*inguine *o*fferieren *P*ups *O*rgie


----------



## Bremgor (4. März 2010)

Bremgor

Bettler rufen einen mächtigen Gesetztesmeister oder rekeln


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Matress

*M*anche *A*utodiebe *t*ragen* r*ichtig *e*nge , *s*üße *S*chuhe


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

Salonoa Seltsame Ameisen eben ohne natürliche Organe anstrengender


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Seanbuddha


Sehr extrovertierter Amerikaner nach Berlin unterzuvermieten der dämlack hat Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom (tut mir leid mir wäre noch aids eingefallen aber das wäre zu heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Krudi
Riecht
Und
Disst
Immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. März 2010)

Kangrim

*K*auft *a*lle *N*aschartikel *g*erne *r*egelmäßig *i*n *M*assen


----------

